# Hello ... again.



## jacefox (Feb 2, 2013)

Hello everyone.

I say hello again in my subject only because I joined this community back in March 2009.  My goal back then was to find a martial arts that my wife and I could learn together - along with our kids when they were a little older.  I posted an intro back in March 2009 which is still visible today along with a promise to update everyone once I found a school of martial arts I liked.  There were a couple MA places I looked into plus a couple additional styles that posted to that original forum post.  Nothing really happened beyond looking into the classes at the time due to some factors beyond my control.  I had a job promotion (not a bad thing, just more responsibilities ... a lot more) along with a daughter who we found out needed surgery.  So, martial arts training was put on hold for awhile.

We just recently moved to St. Augustine, FL with an employer change that has brought my family 600+ miles away from the home my wife and I had known for 25 years.  While exploring our new home, we found that we have a Karate dojo right around the corner from where we live.  I poked my head in to learn some more about the school.  This particular dojo teaches a style called "Tong Hop Moo Sool" which I had never heard of before.  The school teaches a mixture of Hapkido, Tae Kwon Do, Shotokan, Judo, and Shorin-Ryu.  The part that I really liked is that is also Christian focused as well.  You know that feeling when you found a school of martial arts that you really like and you feel really good about the teaching staff?  That feeling that says "I want to learn here!" at this school?  Yep, my wife and I both had that feeling. 

We signed our son up after he tried it out a few times.  I, too, have signed up for classes as well.  My wife has to wait a little while longer until her arm heals unfortunately, but she'll be signing up eventually as well.  

I look forward to learning new things and I'll be poking my head in a little more often now.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Brian King (Feb 2, 2013)

It is great to find "that place" that fits just right. Congratulations on starting your families journey. A lucky young man to have both parents into training with him. A great opportunity for dad to take leadership and provide a positive environment for the whole family. 

Good luck.
Warmest Regards
Brian King


----------



## arnisador (Feb 2, 2013)

That's quite a mix of arts there! Good luck with it!


----------



## seasoned (Feb 2, 2013)

Jason, we're glad you found your way back to this site. It's awesome that you and your wife have decided to train as a family. The rewards of companionship and sharing experiences and milestones will stay with all of you for many many years. Please stop by and keep us informed of your progress.


----------



## jacefox (Feb 5, 2013)

Thanks everyone.


----------



## WaterGal (Feb 6, 2013)

Good luck in your martial arts training!  It's great to find a place that feels like a good community.

I am curious, though, what "Christian focused" means when it comes to martial arts training?  That's a new one to me.


----------



## jacefox (Feb 8, 2013)

Hi WaterGal,

This particular school's sensei incorporates the 10 commandments and prayer into the daily practice. We also discuss current events in the classes as well. He has us thinking as well as practicing forms.  

Hope that helps.


----------



## Forzavilla (Feb 9, 2013)

Like others have already said' it's great when you finally find "your place"

I've been on a similar journey during the last 2 years or so,Muay Thai,Kickboxing,Kung Fu,but finally thank goodness I have found my "art" that suits everything I set out to find when I started martial arts

That style ?

Japanese Ju Jutsu !


----------



## jacefox (Feb 9, 2013)

Hi Forzavilla,

Congratulations and good luck in your journey.  I'm looking forward to my journey.

Jason


----------



## WaterGal (Feb 13, 2013)

jacefox said:


> Hi WaterGal,
> 
> This particular school's sensei incorporates the 10 commandments and prayer into the daily practice. We also discuss current events in the classes as well. He has us thinking as well as practicing forms.
> 
> Hope that helps.



Ahh, okay.  That's interesting.  I'm used to there being a sort of vague non-specific "Eastern" spirituality about martial arts, like with meditation and qi and all that, but prayer can be a kind of meditation too.  

I will say, though, and this is just me, but one of the things that I really love about martial arts is how much of a melting pot it all is.  You can meet and make friends with people of all different backgrounds, ages, races, religions, cultures, political beliefs, incomes, values, whatever. I feel like being a specifically Christian martial arts school might cut into that?  But maybe not - obviously, I've never been to that school.  And that might not even be something that's important to you anyway.  Could just be my East Coast big city upbringing, lol.

Anyway, the most important thing is that your family feels comfortable there and the training is challenging and fun and helpful, and it sounds like it's working for you guys, so that's good.


----------

